# What bullet to shoot



## firehunter (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in the process of purchasing a Savage Predator in either 22-250 or 243. Unless someone tells me of something better or something I should consider. What bullets are you having good luck with. Brand and weight if factory loads. If reloads then pertient informaiton.
Thanks


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Firehunter, welcome to the site! TONS of talks already under way on these guys... Rather than someone (like me) posting tons of links for these talks, the easiest thing to do is go here: http://www.predatortalk.com/forum.php then scroll to the bottom right to the "Tag Cloud" where you'll see .243 and 22-250 trending on the top line. LOTS of recent talks too.


----------

